# Dog Rocks - bad idea???



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I tried using them, Jazz would stick her head totally under the water to retrieve it and then promptly try to munch on it, never saw an effect to my lawn from the rock, but there again it was never in the water long enough lol


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

When I had my Bichon (an all-white dog), he never had tear stains _because I used a water filter on my kitchen tap (I used the Pur brand)._ A great side-effect was absolutely NO yellow stains in my lawn for the entire 11 years I had him.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wendy - do you have city water or well? 

I have often thought of using a filter, we have city but still.... never thought about it helping with the grass - that may be a clincher.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think putting them in the puppy's bowl is a bad idea. I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it has more to do with the diet of the dog than the water. Seems like once I moved my dogs to more of the all natural foods (Wellness) it started happening.

With Brady, we lived in three different states (MA, KS, MO) - different water supplies, and he has always burnt the grass.

When we were in a dog friendly apartment, the grass was burnt in the places that I took him to pee, and it did not appear to be burnt where the other dogs peed, and there were dozens of dogs. All same water.


I would not give my dog anything that would be changing the ph of his urine. I would be afraid to.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think it changes the ph of the urine, it takes the nitrogen levels out of the water to begin with - the nitrogen binds to the rocks. That's what I understand.


----------



## jennykalan (Oct 3, 2013)

We've used Dog Rocks for use, and had amazing results. I was really skeptical at first, but they are completely harmless (my pup is extremely sensitive and is on other medication, so def didn't want to medicate him further) and we have a beautiful yard now. I actually just gave some to my MIL to test out with her lab.


----------

